# Fish fursuit?



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 22, 2011)

I was wondering what I might use to make my Coelocanth fursuit. If you don't know what that is, it's a fish :3
I was thinking something like short minky fur if all else fails, but I would like something that looks like scales or skin, but not quite what you may use for a dragon. 
I was thinking of using puffy paint for the darker spots (like in my avi)
soooo, what do?
thankies in advance <3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 22, 2011)

I've seen fur with textures of bubble scales. Get it in white then airbrush your pattern on it.


----------



## FallenGlory (Mar 22, 2011)

duude..... a fish-suit would be epic. post pics when its finished?


----------



## MHFC (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...=1t:429,r:15,s:0&tx=73&ty=39&biw=1360&bih=580


----------



## Deo (Mar 22, 2011)

I recommend fleece for this.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2011)

Fleece and maybe fabric paint for scales.


----------



## MHFC (Mar 22, 2011)

and tuna. eat lots of tuna they you'll turn into a fish. maybe. i dunno.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2011)

If you make it how I think you're going to make it (which is not likely even in the slightest) _A Thousand Ways to Die_ says that wouldn't be a good idea.

_God, I fucking hate that show._


----------



## Squattle (Mar 23, 2011)

Might want to consult FlurryCat. She might be able to help you since she can do stuff like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5200393/


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 24, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> duude..... a fish-suit would be epic. post pics when its finished?


Will do :3 trust me, I will X3
and I'm a bit sceptical on the fleece. it's not quite the texture I want it to have...
and the the flurrycat suit is were I got the idea for the puffy paint


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

Puffy paint on fleece or short pile fur. Or synthetic leather. Which wouldn't be practical. And would be hot. And most likely expencive.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 9, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> Puffy paint on fleece or short pile fur. Or synthetic leather. Which wouldn't be practical. And would be hot. And most likely expencive.


I don't wanna use fleece, but I think that may be my only option. Maybe short fur, but It's just not the texture I'm looking for. eh, maybe I'll just make it a partial and use some sort of synthetic leather so it wouldn't be as hot... :x I have no idea. It won't be for a while anyway.


----------



## Foxfairy (Apr 10, 2011)

MHFC said:


> and tuna. eat lots of tuna they you'll turn into a fish. maybe. i dunno.


 
I think you'd have to eat a lot of coelocanth to to turn into one (if you're going by that logic) and coelocanth is completely indigestible because of its oils... so.... I think you'd mostly end up causing massive oily diarrhea. 

THE MORE YOU KNOW


----------



## Foxfairy (Apr 10, 2011)

ChickO'Dee said:


> I don't wanna use fleece, but I think that may be my only option. Maybe short fur, but It's just not the texture I'm looking for. eh, maybe I'll just make it a partial and use some sort of synthetic leather so it wouldn't be as hot... :x I have no idea. It won't be for a while anyway.


 
I think synthetic leather would be even hotter, since it doesn't breathe at all. Why do you object to the texture of fleece? Just curious, it's the most "skin like" soft fabric and can be manipulated pretty easily (while minky sheds like all get out and is, in my opinion, a bitch to sew).


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 10, 2011)

Foxfairy said:


> I think synthetic leather would be even hotter, since it doesn't breathe at all. Why do you object to the texture of fleece? Just curious, it's the most "skin like" soft fabric and can be manipulated pretty easily (while minky sheds like all get out and is, in my opinion, a bitch to sew).


 I dunno, fleece just kinda rags out really fast. But I'm leaning towards fleece. PLus I want to make it ultra realistic so Id REALLY love for it to have a realistic scale affect :/
and ewwww I dun wanna eat mah fishies XD


----------



## Jesie (Apr 10, 2011)

You have to understand your limitations in costuming. You could spend around or under 5 dollars a yard for antipill fleece that would hold up quite well over a long time of use and has the slight ability to hide seams, or you can spend well over 25 bucks on pleather and soon realize it's not only a heat trap but also impossible to properly hide seams.

What looks more realistic? Fleece were you can hide the seams, or plastic were every wrinkle looks unnatural?

We understand you want it to look realistic, but sometimes you just have to settle for less.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2011)

I have no experience fursuiting, so forgive me is this is a bullshit idea. Just throwing it out there.

What about using a nylon/spandex sort of material, perhaps a little glossy? If you didn't want it to be skin tight to your own body, you could use foam to pad it out a bit where necessary.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> I recommend fleece for this.


I recommend fishnet. :V

*rimshot*


----------



## Rouz (Apr 10, 2011)

The fish fursuits reminds of 1000 ways to die. If you make one, make sure you can real ease heat.


----------



## KiyaraSabel (Apr 11, 2011)

Moleskin. It's lightweight, comes in many colors, can be textured and rather breathable. http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/catalog_itemdetail.aspx?ItmID=GGG784


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2011)

Coelocanth are the best things ever, but as a suit? No.


----------

